# Strange squeaking noise



## Jodywkmiller (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello there,

I have a Hymer B544 1998 based on a Fiat Ducato and have noticed that when driving round sweeping corners or with the steering turned slightly there is a faint squeaking noise coming from the front. I have also noticed that the slower i drive the slower the squeaking noise is as it sounds like something rotating. Which leads me to believe its something to do with the wheels, however I've had it jacked up and cannot see anything untoward nor is there any play in the wheel bearings.

Has anyone experienced anything similar or may have an explanation?

Thanks as any advise would be appreciated.

Regards

Jody


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jodywkmiller said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have a Hymer B544 1998 based on a Fiat Ducato and have noticed that when driving round sweeping corners or with the steering turned slightly there is a faint squeaking noise coming from the front. I have also noticed that the slower i drive the slower the squeaking noise is as it sounds like something rotating. Which leads me to believe its something to do with the wheels, however I've had it jacked up and cannot see anything untoward nor is there any play in the wheel bearings.
> 
> ...


As a guess sounds like brake Disc pads just touching the disc(s), You say there is no movement in the wheel bearings, I bet there is but nothing you would notice and nothing to worry about , what happens when you brake and then release the pedal the pistons in the calipers "breath" (for want of a better word) ie. the pistons move into the caliper very little and that releases the brake pads from the discs ,or that is what should happen , if the pistons are tight in the calipers it may be they are not moving back enough, I am assuming that you have turned the wheel once it is jacked up to see if it turns reasonably easy, also if the pistons are slightly tight when jacking vehicle up the wheel / disc moves slightly it is often enough to free the brake s as I said earlier there is always a fraction of movement, try applying brakes when jacked up and then turn wheels, on the other hand discs nearly always have a lip on when they are a bit worn that may also contribute to the brakes pads touching when going round corners etc . other than that I would recommend getting a professional to look at it any way ,life is worth a few £'s.

Tony A.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you sure it's not coming from the passengers seat area ?? :lol: 

(If I didn't say it someone else would :wink: )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you say it is a squealing sound I would agree with the member on the brake pads, try as you go round a bend and the noise appears, just gently apply the brakes to see if this stops the noise, but please do not stop completely on a bend or roundabout.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If it was brakes, why would cornering make a difference? If the pads are not retracting properly the sound would be there in straight line as well.

I favour a CV joint myself. Just my 2p worth.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

tugboat said:


> If it was brakes, why would cornering make a difference? If the pads are not retracting properly the sound would be there in straight line as well.
> 
> I favour a CV joint myself. Just my 2p worth.


when driving straight then the pads dont really touch the discs but on cornering the slight play in the wheel bearings makes the disc tilt over slightly and the top edge touches the brake pad just enough to make it squeak. You may notice less squeak when its wet so next time you notice stop if you can and chuck some water over the wheel and then take the corner again.

Phill


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's me shot down in flames then!


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

further to my earlier reply , I reiterate I would have it checked out properly ,say to tester or garage no work to be carried out unless authorised.

Tony A


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If there was a Mouse in the ashtray, it would squeak when thrown about on bends.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

One thing to be aware of, (and to ensure any garage you take it to is aware of!), is that the amount of free play in those Ducato front wheel bearings is quite a lot.... a lot looser than you often find on other vehicles.

A mechanic needs to look up exactly the free play appropriate for your model and only torque up to the designed torque amount., as otherwise their temptation is to torque up the nut too tightly, to remove most of the designed-in free play.

Then about 200 miles later your wheel bearing self destructs............ 8O


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a thought,could it possibly be a slightly loose power steering belt,only of course if your van has power steering??


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

We've had this thread before and I agree that it is probably a sticking brake piston.
Unlike some others though I know that it is disk runout (slight wobble) that knocks the pistons back into the cylinders . If the pistons are too gummed up or the disk is running very true then you get the annoying problem.
Might be worth checking and comparing the wheel centre temperatures.


----------



## Jodywkmiller (Jan 2, 2013)

*it gets worse..*

Thanks Guys, have had a look and checked it out and it does appear to be the break pads touching to some extent whilst cornering. I've also noticed the front wheels / hubs nuts etc becoming very hot after what I consider to be a very short period of braking coming down a relatively short hill. Have had it jacked up again expecting to find the brakes sticking however they're not so I'm going to have the professionals check this out but thanks for the advice it is appreciated.

regards

Jody


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> One thing to be aware of, (and to ensure any garage you take it to is aware of!), is that the amount of free play in those Ducato front wheel bearings is quite a lot.... a lot looser than you often find on other vehicles.
> 
> A mechanic needs to look up exactly the free play appropriate for your model and only torque up to the designed torque amount., as otherwise their temptation is to torque up the nut too tightly, to remove most of the designed-in free play.
> 
> Then about 200 miles later your wheel bearing self destructs............ 8O


Exactly what happened when I had new bearings fitted (by a 'friend') . . They wasn't sufficient free play & it seized - thinking about it it probably was around the 200 mile mark, my garage repaired & fitted another set of bearings allowing a touch of free play . . . Touch wood they're ok.
(Hope I haven't jinxed them now I've mentioned them) :?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Jody,
I'd expect the wheel nuts etc. to get hot after using the brakes when coming down any hill. It's the temperature when you've been travelling without using the brakes that' s more relevant.


----------

